# Loose stools with sprouts?



## Obsidian (Jun 12, 2019)

I started feeding my budgies sprouted seeds about three days ago. They love them which is great but Angel got loose stools. Did I offer too much too fast?
What is the best way to introduce fresh foods? I've only had them two weeks and I don't want to overwhelm their little bodies.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Did you sprout the seed or did you buy the sprouts? Is it the fecal portion of the droppings that look loose or does the dropping just seem to be more wet than before? Sometimes when they eat veggies since they are taking in more liquid within the veggies the droppings can seem a bit more loose than before.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 12, 2019)

I sprouted the seeds myself. They were also eating broccoli.

The fecal matter was still formed just a bit looser and wetter. Angel seems better today, nice formed droppings.

I made them some wild rice today, maybe it will be a bit gentler on her.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's normal for budgies to develop looser stools when eating fresh vegetables (including sprouts) because they are higher in water content. 
Sprouts are great for your birds - very nutritious!*


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 12, 2019)

Thats what I was hoping to hear. They aren't willing to try much veggies but gobble down sprouts.
Will the soft dropping improve with time or will it always happen when eating fresh? I want to get them on a better diet.


----------

